# Dark Base 700 mit 280mm Radi in Front



## DanielSan85 (6. Januar 2018)

Moin zusammen,

Ich besitze derzeit noch das Corsair Air 540 Gehäuse, welches mir Optisch aber nicht mehr so sehr gefällt.
Mag gern auf das Dark Base 700 wechseln. Dieses bietet für meine 280er AIO Wasserkühlung nur Platz in der Front,
so laut Beschreibung des Herstellers.
Bin nun nicht schlüssig über die Ausrichtung der Lüfter.
meist bekam ich zu lesen, das die Lüfter durch den Radi immer warme Luft nach außen blasen sollen.
Momentan ist es so, das mein Radi oben ist und kalte Luft ins Gehäuse zieht, die Front Lüfter ebenso und
hinten wird sie raus geblasen. Meine Temps sind beim Zocken bei ca. 65 Grad.
Habe den I7 6800k auf 4,2 Ghz. Würde behaupten das sind doch gute Werte.
Aber wie soll ich denn nun die Lufis setzen wenn der Radi in der Front liegt.
Ist das überhaupt Sinnvoll oder soll ich den Radi wechseln um diesen auch wieder im Deckel zu Montieren?

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen 

Gruß,

Daniel


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Januar 2018)

Was man so ließt hat das DB700 bzw 900 einen eher schlechten Airflow.
Das Problem, wenn du dir auf der Intak seite einen 240er montierst muss die warme Luft ja wieder aus dem case raus und da wirst du Probleme bekommen.
Anders rum kühlst du mit der Warme Luft aus dem cases, welches dann eine höhere Wassertemperatur zur Folge hat.(Höher Cpu Temperatur)



cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Das Dark Base 700 ist wie sein großer Bruder das  900 eine einzige Airflow Katastrophe! Durch die schmalen schlitze am  Deckel kommf so gut wie keine Luft raus. Selbst wenn Front und Deckel  ins Gehäuse pusten, wirst du Hitze Problem bekommen, dan du die Abwärme  nicht aus dem Gehäuse bekommst.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DanielSan85 (6. Januar 2018)

Also eher eine schechte Gehäuse Wahl. Kannst du mir ein anderes Empfehlen?
Würde Sagen Midi Tower bis 250€ ist so mein Budget. 
Lege Wert auf die Optik, am liebsten mit Seitenfenster aus Glas.
Wie würde das Corsair Crystal 570X passen?
Oder gewisse Gehäuse von Fractal Design?
Oder was mich auch anspricht ist das Raijintek Asterion Classic.


----------



## razzor1984 (7. Januar 2018)

Wenn du ohne Laufwerk leben kannst - Fractal Design Define C TG, Glasfenster
Nur da würde oben im Deckel nur ein 240er passen - in der Front dann passt da schon ein 280er. Immerhin ist da der Airflow besser dank des oberen Auslasses.

 Das Corsair Crystal 570X schaut gut aus, nur ob man da oben beim Deckel das glas auch wegbekommt? Leider würde da oben auch nur ein 240er im deckel passen.......

Wenn der airflow passt kann man den Radiatore auch in der Front montieren, nur die Hitze muss ja auch wieder raus können


----------



## oyvey (7. Januar 2018)

Ich habe das Define r6 da geht vorne mein 280mm Radi rein Noctua Fans und die Speichercages


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (7. Januar 2018)

Schau dir mal das Anidees AI Crystal an... wenn du Glas magst. Dort passen mit Mühe und Not auch 2 x 360er rein. Ich habe 2 x 280er drin und die Temperaturen sind Top.


----------



## doncamill (9. Januar 2018)

Da du 250€ als Budget angibst würde ich dir das Phanteks Evolve ATX TG empfehlen.
Werde ich mir auch demnächst zulegen.

Durch Alu und Glas einfach wertig.

Die meisten anderen haben meist irgendwelche Plastik Frontpanels etc.


----------



## GermanFullMetal (21. Januar 2018)

Hi. Ich habe das DB 700. Das mit LED Front und Glasscheibe. Bei mir passt die Wakü (280mm Radiator)  sehr gut rein.
Luft drückt von unten durch den Radiator aus dem Gehäuse. Das Case hat zwar nur ein paar Lüftungsschlitze hinten oben, aber das scheint zu genügen. 
Es ist eine Corsair Kühlung und da mir die Lüfter zu laut waren, habe ich nun Silent Wings 3 mit 1000 rpm max. Bei +1GHz Standard Boost komme ich auf 43°C ca. Stunde Spielzeit (Game: COD WWII).
System ist auch invertierbar, so dass ein Radiator mit 280 mm locker verbaut werden kann. Bin Bisher eigentlich zufrieden. Und vom Design her ist das Case bombe.


----------



## Chakotey (26. März 2018)

GermanFullMetal schrieb:


> Bei mir passt die Wakü (280mm Radiator)  sehr gut rein.
> Luft drückt von unten durch den Radiator aus dem Gehäuse.



Hi

Ist zwar schon eine Ecke her aber...

Ich habe massive Temperaturprobleme mit meinem DB700.

Habe den invertierten Aufbau da ich nur links auf dem Schreibtisch Platz habe.
Vorne 2x Silent Wings mit einem 280er Radi von Corsair für die CPU. (Bleibt auch schön kühl nie über 62°)
Oben drei 120er Lüfter und hinten unten (durch das invertierte) ein 140er.
Sobald ich die oberen Lüfter mit einschalte habe ich einen sehr schlechten Airflow da die Graka Luft von "oben" möchte aber die drei Lüfter nach oben arbeiten zum Deckel, fehlt da jede Menge Luft.
Sobald ich die drei oberen Lüfter deaktiviere gehen die GPU Temperaturen etwas runter.

Wo hast du den Radi verbaut?

[url=https://postimg.org/image/b6l9o7gn9/]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2018)

Du hast drei Lüfter im Deckel?
Wirf die mal weg und bau hinten einen 140er ein, dann passt das.


----------



## Chakotey (30. März 2018)

Moin Moin!

@GermanFullMatel habe dir ne PM geschickt aber irgendwie zeigt der Ausgang immer "0" Nachrichten gesendet an... ;/

Sorry die lange Abwesenheit.

Vorne am Radi drücken zwei 140er Silent Wings 3 frische Luft durch.
Unten im Kanal ist ein kleiner 100mm Slim Lüfter der lediglich die zwei 3,5" Platten etwas mit Frischluft versorgen soll, die Luft geht am Gehäuseboden durch den Filter.

Oben!

Hatte ich jetzt zwei Varianten (ok eigentlich drei)

1. Variante:

2x120mm + 1x140mm drücken Luft durch den Deckel hinten oben raus (Schlitze)
2x 140mm Lüfter drücken Luft durch den Deckel hinten oben raus

2. Variante: (aktuell)

2x 140mm Lüfter ziehen Luft von oben durch die Schlitze im Deckel an

Der untere hinten drück Luft raus mit 140mm

Die oberen Lüfter sind egal wie montiert sinnlos! (Wenn sie rauspusten absolut verheerend auf die GPU Temperatur!)
Wenn sie Luft nach innen ziehen steigt die GPU Temp um ca. 1-2°C


Die Soundkarte wurde um das Zusatzpanel befreit (das zweite das mit dem DB Pro Kabel verbunden ist) und wanderte kurzzeitig genau in den PCIex Slot unterhalb der Graka, ist ne ziemlich enge Geschichte da zwischen Backplate Graka und Creative 1mm Luft bestehen.


Das war soweit mal der Aufbau aktuell 

IMG_3860-1 — Postimage.org

Also hier ein Bild einzufügen ist ziemlich schwierig ^^


----------



## Chakotey (31. März 2018)

Heute zum Test eine MSI GTX 1070 AERO ITX bekommen und gegen die 980Ti antreten lassen bei gleicher Konfig.

Sehr ernüchternd für die GTX1070 leider...

Sie ist sehr sehr leise das muss man sagen, selbst mit 80% Lüfterdrehzahl fast nicht zu hören ABER sie wird auch extrem warm.
Standart IDLE auf dem Desktop momentan 42°C bei 41% Fanspeed und gleicher Konfig wie mit der GTX980Ti die da bei 30°C liegt und ca. 30% Fanspeed.

Furmark auch wenn es nicht so dolle ist hat mit der GTX980Ti ca. 210 FPS die GTX1070 geht runter auf 164 FPS. (Alles nach ca. 3 Minuten laufen und dem erreichen der Endtemperatur)

Der Rest siehe hier:

https://s26.postimg.org/kv2u7zard/Screenshot_2018-03-31_15.35.31.png


https://s26.postimg.org/7qx9vaqfd/Screenshot_2018-03-31_15.35.39.png


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2018)

Da hast du aber eine schlechte 1070er erwischt... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chakotey (31. März 2018)

Kommt immer auf den "Takt" an? 

Selbst meine 980er Ti kommt nicht an deinen Wert dran....alles auf Standard auch den Benchmark?


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2018)

Die Pascal Karten sind auf leisen Betrieb und nicht auf Leistung ausgelegt, daher takten sie je nach Takt und Temperatur schon sehr früh herunter.
Mit dem richtigem Takt und der Kühlung kann jedoch einiges noch heraus geholt werden. 

Hier noch Stock, wobei dieses immer noch höher als mit Luftkühlung ausfallen sollte, da meine Grafikkarte(Wasser gekühlt) nicht über 37°C gekommen ist.
Ohne WaKü  hat die Grafikkarte 70°C erreicht und so hat sie früher noch weiter herunter getaktet, denn unter Stock laufen die Pascal Karten so schnell was bezogen auf die Temperatur möglich ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test OC: GPU 2100 MHz | VRam 4700 MHz
Stock: GPU 1.924 MHz | VRam 2.003 MHz

CPU in beiden Test 4,5 GHz OC(24/7)
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X

24/7 läuft sie bei mir mit 2038Mhz/4500MHz.
Dieser Takt wird auch immer wegen der Wasserkühlung gehalten.
Temperatur liegt dann zwischen 37-40 Grad(Lüfter laufen Silent mit nur 500 U/min unter Last).

PS... Bei dir ist auch nur ein Lüfter drauf verbaut, das ganze kann sich bezogen auf die Temperaturen bei Grafikkarten mit größerem Luftkühler und mehrere Lüfter bzw. je nach Drehzahl der Lüfter variieren.
Mit Wasser liegt die Idle Temperatur bei etwa 24-27 Grad.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT --- OFFTopic --- ENDE



DanielSan85 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Ich besitze derzeit noch das Corsair Air 540 Gehäuse, welches mir Optisch aber nicht mehr so sehr gefällt.
> Mag gern auf das Dark Base 700 wechseln. Dieses bietet für meine 280er AIO Wasserkühlung nur Platz in der Front,
> ...


Die Wassertemperatur profitiert von der Raumtemperatur... wie in meinem Beispiel habe ich eine Wassertemperatur von 24 Grad.
Raumtemperatur lag hierbei bei 22,3°C.

Im Gehäuse sind zur Zeit 31°C... mit steigender Raumtemperatur ändern sich auch diese Temperaturen nach oben.
(Habe dazu extra ein Temperatursensor im Gehäuse verbaut.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde ich jetzt statt von außen von innen nach außen kühle könnte ich keine Wassertemperatur unter 31°C haben.
Hätte also +/- Delta dann etwa 33-35 Grad Wassertemperatur.

CPU und GPU haben bezogen auf die Wassertemperatur auch ein bestimmtes Delta, so dass wenn die Wassertemperatur ansteigt auch diese ansteigen werden.
Bei dir kommt noch hinzu das deine Grafikkarte nicht mit Wasser gekühlt wird und diese 65°C unter Last die Temperatur im Gehäuse weiter ansteigen lässt.

Da du nur ein Radiator hast ist es vollkommen egal ob oben oder in der Front verbaut wird und mit Frischluft aus dem Raum gekühlt wird. Jedoch ist es in deinem Fall besser den Radiator in die Front zu bauen damit die erzeugte Wärme der Grafikkarte oben und hinten aus dem Gehäuse entweichen kann, sonst wird die Temperatur der Grafikkarte weiter an Temperatur ansteigen. Das Resultat wie in meinen zwei Test hättest du dann auch, so das bezogen auf die Temperatur deine Grafikkarte etwas weiter herunter takten könnte. Wobei es vielleicht besser ist den Radiator oben zu lassen mit Luft von außen nach innen und in der Front noch ein Lüfter einzubauen was die Grafikkarte mit Frischluft versorgt. Denn nur ein Lüfter hinten zum raus befördern reicht auch aus. Könnte ein Temperaturunterschied der Grafikkarte von etwa 5°C bringen.

Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du verbaut? Und um welche WaKü/AIO handelt es sich?
Sorry falls ich was innerhalb der letzten Beiträge übersehen habe, da ich jetzt erst dazugekommen bin.


----------



## Chakotey (31. März 2018)

Falls ich hier falsch bin mach ich einen eigenen Thread auf 

Nur dachte ich, der Beitrag des Erstellers ist knapp 3 Monate her, Lösung gab es wohl keine ergo hab ich mich einfach eingeklinkt.


----------



## IICARUS (31. März 2018)

Ach so hatte ich jetzt nicht gemerkt. 
Hatte bezüglich deinem Beitrag mit dem Test der Grafikkarte was geschrieben und hierbei die anderen Beiträge noch nicht gelesen.

Aber geht es bei dir auch um eine AIO? Denn wenn komplett Luft gekühlt wird ändert sich alles wieder.
Wenn du Hilfe suchst ist es besser ein eigenes Thema zu verfassen, dann kommt man auch nicht durcheinander.


----------



## Chakotey (2. April 2018)

Meine Problematik habe ich ja eine Seite zuvor erläutert, die AiO Wakü für die GTX980Ti kann ich jetzt doch nicht verbauen, da neu bestellt bei Crowdfox (Die die Ware von Aquatuning bekommen) und starke Korrosionsspuren sowie Gebrauchsspuren zu sehen sind


----------



## realYeti (27. August 2019)

Hallo Leute, morgen sollten meine Kraken X62 ankommen. Da ich sie genauso einbauen möchte, habe ich jetzt keinen neuen Thread erstellt - hoffe das ist in Ordnung.

Der Grund warum ich von Luft(NOCTUA) auf AIO wechsle ist die Möglichkeit meine RTX 2080 TI vertikal einzubauen.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:

Ist der Einbau in der Front die beste Wahl für das Gehäuse? So richtig optimal ist der Case ja sowieso nicht von Airflow her, aber verschlechtern möchte ich halt auch nichts. Oben weiß ich garnicht ob die KRAKEN X62 da reinpasst. Laut Specs ist da kein 280mm Radiator möglich.
Ich würde von außen nach innen folgenden Aufbau durchführen: Lüfter/Radi - ist das ok so, oder besser Radi/Lüfter?
Die Pumpe schließe ich  bei meinem MSI M3 auf PUMP_FAN1 an, richtig? - wo schließe ich die Lüfter für den Radiator an? Sollte ich die an die Platine für die Lüftersteuerung anschließen, oder besser an SPU_FAN1 oder einem der SYS_FANs?

Kurze Beschreibung meines Systems:
i7 7700k, 16GB RAM
3SSDs, Straight Power 11 (850W), 1 2TB hdd
Aktuell verbaut habe ich dann noch 2 Silent Wings 3 (1.600rpm) + 4 neue bestellt, diese würde ich dann gegen die original Kraken tauschen, wenn das ok ist?

Liebe Grüße und danke schon mal für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2019)

In die Front ist der beste Platz für den 280er Radiator.
Die Lüfter kannst du an den CPU Fan anschließen.


----------



## realYeti (28. August 2019)

Hi Threshold, danke für deinen Hinweis, somit ist die Frage der Position für mich schon mal geklärt.
Die Konfiguration per „push“ ist ok? Ich habe auch schon Videos mit push+pull gesehen – ist das notwendig bzw. empfehlenswert?
Der Austausch der Standardlüfter mit den 2 Silent Wings 3 ist ok oder nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2019)

Die Standard Lüfter sind ja Silent Wings 3. Die musst du nicht ersetzen. Oder was meinst du?
Ich hatte den Radiator vorne drin und die Lüfter Pull auf den Radiator geschraubt. Lief problemlos.
Also vorne 2 Lüfter für den Radiator und im Heck einer. Mehr Lüfter brauchst du nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (28. August 2019)

Bei einem 30mm dickem Radiator brauchst du kein push+pull, das reicht vollkommen aus wie der Radiator original mit den Lüfter geliefert wird. Push+pull würde dir auch nicht viel bringen außer einer höheren Geräuschkulisse. Bei dickeren Radiatoren kann push+pull mehr Sinn machen.


----------



## realYeti (29. August 2019)

Hallo Jungs,

danke für eure Hilfe. Mit dem Austausch der Lüfter meinte ich die original mitgelieferten Kraken Lüfter. Diese habe ich gegen 2 x Silent Wings 3 getauscht. Ich habe das jetzt als Push installiert. Zuerst die Lüfter, welche durch die Front die Luft durch den Radiator ins Gehäuse "pusten". Die Temperaturen sind zwar etwas höher als bei meinem Noctua Vorgänger, die Optik ist aber der schiere Wahnsinn. Auch das Montieren der MSI RTX 2080 TI TRIO verlief problemlos. Alles recht knapp, aber passt. Das die Karte so knapp an der Glasscheibe ist, verändert die Temperaturen auch nicht extrem (~5°C).

Was mich noch etwas stutzig macht, ist die Tatsache, dass die Lüfter der AIO zwar beim Hochstarten kurz angesprungen sind, dann aber erst wieder angelaufen sind, als die Software "CAM" installiert wurde. Der Impuls kam an die Lüfter durch ein leichtes Klick Geräusch an, richtig angelaufen sind sie aber erst als die Software aktiv war. Kann aber halt auch der Standard sein.

Hinten und Oben habe ich jetzt jeweils einen 140  Silent Wings 3 laufen, welche die Luft nach außen befördern. Mehr geht leider eh nicht.

Zwar habe ich alles auf leise stehen, beim Zocken gehen die Lüfter aber schon hörbar an - ich denke nicht nur die hinteren , auch die der AIO.


----------



## realYeti (1. November 2019)

Hallo Leute,

hier mal ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht aus dem Sommer bis heute. Anfangs dachte ich wirklich, dass nach der Installation des Radiators in der Front, die Temperaturen nur so hoch sind, weil die Raumtemperatur entsprechend weit oben angesiedelt war.  Deshalb habe ich mal als erste Maßnahme einfach die Seitenglaswand abgenommen. Aufgrund der Bestückung durch die Silent Wings 3 ist der Rechner auch offen problemlos zu betreiben.
Nun sanken die Temperaturen und ich habe mich wieder an das Verschließen des Rechners gemacht, um auch die Staubproblematik unter Kontrolle zu bekommen. Dabei wurde ich bei der GPU erneut mit einer Temperatur unter Voll-Last von 85° – 88°C konfrontiert.
Nun dachte ich mir, dann probiere ich halt ein wenig rum:

•	Radi in der Front und statt kalte Luft einzublasen, die Luftzirkulation umgedreht (Front ausblasen). Lüfter Hinten auch rein und Oben auch rein. Selbes Resultat.
•	Grafikkarte vertikal verbaut bei o.g. Konfig. – die gleich hohen Temperaturen
•	Radi oben, ja ein 280er geht auch oben rein, meine Ram Riegel sind aber auch zum Ende hin abgeflacht. Pustet nun gegen die kleinen Schlitze oben raus, die CPU Temp. ist dadurch auf ca. 55-65° C unter Voll-Last von ca. 50°-55°C Angestiegen. Vorne habe ich nun einen 140er und testweise zusätzlich einen 120er (SW 3) verbaut, welche reinblasen (ich weiß man mischt die nicht). Auch wieder dasselbe Resultat. Bei der letzten Konfig. habe ich die Karte dann aber wieder horizontal verbaut.

Irgendwie bin ich nun mit meinem Latein am Ende. Vielleicht habt ihr noch einen Tipp was ich testen könnte um die RTX auch mit einem geschlossenen Gehäuse betreiben zu können. Hab jetzt auch noch 2 x 140er SW 3 bestellt, welche dann alle in die Front sollten um den letzten Versuch nochmal zu unterstützen.

Wie betreibt ihr die Lüfter Steuerung? Alle meine Versuche habe ich mit der LS des Gehäuses durchgeführt. Sollte ich hier vielleicht besser die Steuerung des Motherboards verwenden? Ich habe durchwegs das Gefühl, dass der hintere Lüfter nicht genug warme Luft raussaugt. Bei meinen Tests habe ich ihn aber auch schon im Performance Betrieb eingestellt oder auch mal gezielt die Stufe 3 gewählt. Unten bringe ich leider keinen rein, da ich dort zwei Festplatten eingebaut habe…

Vielleicht hat ja irgendeiner von Euch noch eine Idee.


----------



## IICARUS (1. November 2019)

Bezüglich der Grafikkarte die ja weiterhin mit Luft gekühlt ist kannst nur so gut wie möglich Luft rein und raus fördern. Bedeutet vorne rein und hinten raus. Oben raus wäre auch gut. Oft hilft auch mehrere Lüfter zu verbauen was auch wiederum den Effekt hat das sie nicht so schnell laufen müssen. Nur wenn du den Wärmeaustausch so gut wie nur möglich hin bekommst bekommst sehnliche Ergebnisse wie mit offenem Seitenteil.

Der Prozessor wird immer ein paar Grad schlechter ausfallen solange du die warme Luft wo sich auch deine Grafikkarte mit bezieht durch den Radiator ziehst, denn der kann auch nur bis zur Umgebungstemperatur herunter kühlen und wenn es im Gehäuse wärmer als im Raum ist ist diese Temperatur ausschlaggebend. Versuche daher mal vorne rein und hinten raus und den Radiator oben aber so das er durch den Radiator rein bläst.

Welche Gehäuselüfter du verbaust ist absolut egal, da gibt es nichts gegen zu sagen wenn du Lüfter mischt.
Im übrigem halte ich nichts von Lüfter vorne raus blasend zu verbauen, da man meist daneben sitzt und man die warme aufsteigende Luft abbekommt die ggf. stören könnte.


----------

